# finished foaming my head



## BladeWolf (Jan 20, 2010)

what does everyone think.  It is my first time, so it's not perfect.  I pretty much followed pics online and just freehanded everything.  If anyone has any suggestions or recommendations, i'm happy to hear em.  It only took my two tries to get it to this point.  I hope to get some fur next week when I have money, gotta pay off my truck first.  On with the pics.











Keep in mind I do have a big head, I am a big guy .  It fits snug on my head and I added some padding on the inside to make it nice and comfortable and sturdy.  I really like the way it came out, it's starting to actually look like something now.  I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 20, 2010)

Went with Matrices, eh?
I can't say much until it is complete or fully foamed...


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 20, 2010)

I wondered if anyone would notice.  I have it bookmarked and have found it the best I have found for ideas.  That and youtube videos, just watched one this morning and made my nose out of sculpey.  I have some pics of finished heads that I am using for coloring and design ideas for when i fur it.

Thanks to whomever moved this thread, sorry, still a newbie.  Wasn't sure what section it should go in.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 20, 2010)

Thread belongs in Suits and Suiters; moved.  Carry on.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 20, 2010)

it looks WAAAY too flimsy right now. foam it out more.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 20, 2010)

Where do you think i need more.  Should I put a small bit on the lower jaw.  I was thinking of putting a bit on the head around the ears.  The spots where the eyes should go look too open.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jan 20, 2010)

Definitely could use some fleshing out. You have a good start.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 20, 2010)

I think that the title is an excellent euphemism for having a wank.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 20, 2010)

HOLY SCNIKIES BATMAN!  Those are awesome.  Thanks, I suck at drawing on the computer.  I was just looking at some pics online and some of them had a strip of canvas around the back of the head.  I'll look into that, I assume that is how it gets curved back there (referring to side shot).  Looks like I should make the area on the back of the jaw a little bigger.  Thanks for the help.  You really gave me a good idea of what it's going to look like.  Going to rework the back of the ears too, maybe shrink them down a bit.  I made them size proportionite (sp?) to the rest of the head.

Lol Voidrunners.  Sounds like getting a BJ from a rabid dog or having a brewskie too.  Defenitely wouldn't be a topic I would post on any of my other forums I am on.  They are all car forums lol, unless I am talking about the headers or head gasket.  Still would seem awkward lol.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 20, 2010)

You may want to check out: http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/ . Lots and lots of good info.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 20, 2010)

Cool, thanks. Already got a couple from just pokin around.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 26, 2010)

BUMP!  Got an update.  I refoamed the back jaw areas, made new ears, added foam to the lower jam, made new eyebrows (bigger and stronger, trimmed down some areas, and added some padding inside to make it more comfortable for me.  On with the pics.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

inspiring. keep going! I want to see it finished!


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

I can't wait.  I'm going to buy some fur in a little while.  Just going for black and white since the tail I have is black and white already.  Thinking black on top of the head and all down the back to in between the eyes and a black stripe down to the nose, and then everything else white with maybe a black spot on the chin area.  The ears will be vice versa with one being black with white in side the ear and the other white with black inside the ear.  I looked at alot of pics of wolf heads and they all had the same color ears, and I kind of like the idea.  I am going to try it on a spare pair of ears first to see what it would look like and then decide whether I want to do it on the head.  I'm going for a little bit of goofy looking, but not too goofy.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

BUMP!  Bought fur.  Got 2yrds of black and 2yrds. of white.  Thinking of maybe throwing a little blue or orange in there somewhere.  Maybe some kind of symbol in the black fur on the forehead or something.  Maybe something celtic or japanese.  I was going to just do black and white, but looking through the furs at jo-anns and all the colors they had, started giving me ideas.


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Jan 28, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> BUMP!  Bought fur.  Got 2yrds of black and 2yrds. of white.  Thinking of maybe throwing a little blue or orange in there somewhere.  Maybe some kind of symbol in the black fur on the forehead or something.  Maybe something celtic or japanese.  I was going to just do black and white, but looking through the furs at jo-anns and all the colors they had, started giving me ideas.



You might want to think about filling in the cavities between the ears and the eye orbits (on either side of the 'forehead')  with some foam strips or the fur is likely gonna sag over those spots and look weird.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 29, 2010)

Good idea, I'll have to do that, thanks.  I was wondering about those spots myself.  I trimmed it a little bit more around the front of the muzzle and  I started furring tonight.  I furred the bottom jaw almost completely white and the top jaw almost completely white too. Have to brush and cut out out some glue bumps, but it looks pretty good.  I have a strip of white going up the middle of the eyes and through the ears and down the back of the head sort of like a mohawk right now.  I'm liking it so far, surprised my very first attempt at a fur-head is going so well.  I broke my iphone (i could upload pics to photobucket right from my phone) and it's a little late so I will post up some pics tomorrow night when I have a minute.


----------

